# I give up, need some rib help!



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Alrighty folks, I admit it, ribs are my nemesis. Just can't seem to get a result I like. Most often they come out overdone, no matter what I try, measuring temps etc......

I really want to nail a consistent method down with rub, sauce or no sauce, cooking temps, time etc.....

I'll be using a Traeger pellet grill and st louis style ribs. I prefer a dry rub versus a heavily sauced rib, and want some 'tug" left to get the meat off the bone. 

Got the fall off the bone turn to mush method down pat already!

Tips, suggestions?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I just put a rack on my traeger lol


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

I cook on a pit but here you go. Take the top membrane off the bottom of the ribs with a needle nose pliers. Use John Henry's Texas Pig rub and apply generously to top and bottom. Smoke using pecan pellets if they make them for 5 hours at 250. Should be perfect. Dip in sauce if you need it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Cook them for less time.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Cook them at 250-275, do not foil them, they will be perfect at about the 4 hr mark.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I use a pair of catfish skinning pliers to pull the membrane off. The 1-2-1 method works for us. 200 to 220 temp.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I gotta add that the only rib I remember I disliked was under cooked. My family likes the bone to pull out.It doesn't matter to me as long as it's a rib.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Check out youtube for Franklin's BBQ ribs...


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I use the 3-2-1 at 225. I like killer hog rub. I usually let them sit in fridge for 3hrs with rub. 3hrs on pit. Pull them off wrap them up in foil with a bit of apple juice for 2 hrs. Last hour you unwrap them and let them cook. I like mine with a chewy bark so I will bring temp up a bit. I will pull them off and glaze with BBQ sauce. It takes a while but I haven't met a rib I didn't like since.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ribs don't like direct heat. I always cook them on the cool end of my pit. Wrap them when they are the right color. They are done when the bone is loose.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Smoking some tonight on my ceramic.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

ok, no pics, but followed Franklins rib recipe on youtube aside from the rub. I used Fiesta Brand rib rub followed up with a dusting of restaraunt grade black pepper. 2hrs at 275, wrapped for 2 with a light spritz of apple juice/apple cider/olive oil, "tug" was there, but just not the "bark" on the outside edge, and almost no smoke flavor at all.

So, sunday, I think I'm gonna add my smoking tube to the traeger, and try 3 hours at 275 then wrap for an hour, then set on the grill for 30 minutes or so out of foil. 

Almost there......just need to tweak it a bit for my liking.......


Thanks for all the suggestions so far.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

3-2-1 @ 225 makes great ribz everytime


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

RB II said:


> Ribs don't like direct heat. I always cook them on the cool end of my pit. Wrap them when they are the right color. They are done when the bone is loose.


I do exact opposite...
cooked over mesquite coals...
about 275... base often w/ melted lard and vinegar... turn about every 30min... about 3 hrs... no wrapping...
I like to dust them w/chupacabra
works for me and no complaints from the plate-holders...


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Spots and Dots said:


> 3-2-1 @ 225 makes great ribz everytime
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


3-2-1 also. 275* I don't flip them. Little spritz of apple juice and apple cider once an hour during cook. 
Little beer in with the juice and cider while I wrap them. I usually mix apple and hickory wood to smoke them. With ribs, I don't worry about meat temp as much as time and how they feel. If the bones don't become wiggly then they aren't done.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Smoked over post oak & hickory at 260 degrees (indirect heat) for 4 hours on a Weber Kettle...


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a Rec Tec and depending on the size of the ribs I use the 3-2-1 at 220-225. Remove the skin and smear yellow mustard on them and combine 1/2 t salt and cayenne pepper, 1T of each black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and paprika and let them go for 3 hours . Then wrap them in foil and sprinkle brown sugar and drizzle honey (or spray or drizzle a little apple juice on them) and let them go for another 2 hours and then remove the foil and if you like sauce add it and give them 45 minutes-1 hour. 
I use honey because my wife likes them sweet.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Alright, take 2.....nfuve hours at 275, spritzed every hour with Apple juice, bourbon an olive oil, no wrap, brushed with light sauce last hour.......hard to improve on it just now

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Forgot pics
















Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> Alright, take 2.....nfuve hours at 275, spritzed every hour with Apple juice, bourbon an olive oil, no wrap, brushed with light sauce last hour.......hard to improve on it just now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Five hours......

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Those look pretty good. How did they eat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Exactly like I was craving......just a bit of tug but bone came clean. I Used brand rib rub, guests steak rub, and a healthy dose if coarse restaurant grade black pepper, just the right amount of spice

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> Exactly like I was craving......just a bit of tug but bone came clean. I Used brand rib rub, guests steak rub, and a healthy dose if coarse restaurant grade black pepper, just the right amount of spice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Fiesta brand rib rub and,steak rub, sorry my fingers are still a bit greasy!.......

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Fiesta brand rib rub and,steak rub, sorry my fingers are still a bit greasy!.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Shaky those look good.

One thing I do is I apply the rub and then put them on a cookie sheet protected with foil. I "render" them in the oven at 450F for 45 min. Then I put them in the smoker for 4 hrs or even more. I may use a temp closer to brisket temp, i.e. 230 since they are technically cooked already. This method renders some of the fat off. I don't know why but I have never had a bad rib this way. I try different rubs, and I don't prefer sauce. I don't cover them on the smoker either.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I know a competition guy that uses extra tender Smithfield ribs and he scores with them..funny thing is they come from wal mart..price is fair too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

If you want to really have them perfect, another way is to cook them Sous Vide and finish them on the grill. I've done them as quickly as 8-hrs and as long as 72-hrs before putting on the pit. Don't get me wrong, I've done well at feeding crowds and cooking for myself, as well as competition cooking for ribs in the traditional methods using smokers of all shapes and sizes. The point is if you start out Sous Vide, it will cook the protein to a perfect point (I like to cook at 140-f for pork).

When I have the time, I try and smoke my ribs between 190-f and 195-f, trying to hit 192 degrees as my steady target.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

If I cook on Dad's old pit, it likes to cook at 275 so I use a 3-1-1, using Franklin's rib rub. The 1 hour wrap is with Parkay and apple juice, back on the pit with more rub, maybe brush of honey and pull when they bend. 
On my Blazin Grillworks Grand Slam, I don't wrap. Season as usual, smoke at 170 for an hour or so, then 250 till they're done using the bend test for a total time of close to 5 hours.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man there are some off the wall ways to cook ribs here. It just proves how hard it is to mess up spare ribs.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> Man there are some off the wall ways to cook ribs here. It just proves how hard it is to mess up spare ribs.


Or how particular everyone is with their ribs!
Personally I like all three cuts and all cook and eat differently. 3-2-1 is a good rule of thumb. If you don't want to wrap use some kind of sop to keep them moist after 2-3 hours. The bark on ribs can get really tough


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I love my baby back ribs cooked in
my crock pot. After they are cooked,
put them in the oven with some glaze. 
This method is very hard to beat. 
Plus it is easy.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Blue.dog said:


> I love my baby back ribs cooked in
> my crock pot. After they are cooked,
> put them in the oven with some glaze.
> This method is very hard to beat.
> Plus it is easy.


No smoke


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

A higher temperature and shorter time will provide the chew you so desire. I'f I cook mine wrapped in foil at 250 for a couple of hours the meat falls off the done. At 350 for 1 hr you will get the chew.


----------



## linaxugt (Jun 24, 2017)

I use this recipe: 
https://www.google.com/amp/www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rib-dry-rub-recipe-1915626.amp
Put the rib on a rack in a pan. Wrap everything. 3 hours in oven at 275. Unwrap, 30 minutes in oven at 300. Taste very good.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Anybody can bake ribs in an over. Cooking them on a pit is where it is at.....you master that and you have dynamite ribs.......


----------

